# I would like your feedback.



## LeftCoast (Nov 12, 2012)

I made this video to see what, how, and why others think the way they do.

Please open up my eager eyes. 

Tell me why you think the way you do.


----------



## Deleted member 5971 (Nov 12, 2012)

opposing abortion makes you pro war wuuut?


----------



## LeftCoast (Nov 12, 2012)

In my observance, I have noticed, or interpreted that those who are opposed to abortion are more commonly right wing christian radicals that also vote for those that are pro war and support colonized foreign nations. 

Perhaps this is a mere stereotype or my own ignorant one sided observance.


----------



## Deleted member 5971 (Nov 12, 2012)

but arnt pro life and pro war opposite sides of the spectrum here​


----------



## LeftCoast (Nov 12, 2012)

Pro Life, these people who protest abortions, yet bear "support our troops", and encourage the american occupation in the middle east. Coincidence?


----------



## landpirate (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm opposed right wing radical Christians. That's all I know.


----------



## dprogram (Nov 12, 2012)

Personally I'm not a big fan of any adult who still believes in fairy tales. It's a good indication of their inability to think rationally.


----------



## PlasticSturgeon (Nov 12, 2012)

ResistExplore said:


> but arnt pro life and pro war opposite sides of the spectrum here​


I think that's the point he's trying to make. It is generally the right-wing/highly religious/conservative people who are the ones opposed to abortion, however they are also the ones who support--for example--sending a bunch of troops over to Iraq to fuck up their country. They're also the ones who are against those on welfare and foodstamps, things which, yes, get taken advantage of to a certain point by some, but that are extremely helpful and often crucial to those in need.

...and that's where the sick irony comes in...
We've got a single mother of four children who works full time at a minimum wage job. She gets welfare checks once a month and $200 in foodstamps...yet--even working hard--she's still barely able to support her family. That bitch is milking the government! Another woman in a similar situation gets pregnant and knows she can't possibly afford another child, as they're already struggling so badly, so she makes the decision to get an abortion. She goes to the clinic and is verbally abused, called a sinner and murderer by protesters outside. All because that fetus, which is less than three months developed, is a real human being and, hell, may even be a prodigy child.
[[I don't think I even need to bring up a point in regards to those who support war, but aren't okay with "killing" something that isn't even a fully developed, walking, talking human.]]


----------



## Alex the Weaver (Nov 12, 2012)

I used to be anti-choice, but yeah, I found that most people who in the U$ who are pro-"Life" are all for militarization, the death penalty, anti-welfare, etc. etc. etc. so as a group they aren't really pro-life at all, which I was so I checked out. I'm male anyways. It's something I still talk about when I'm involved with a female friend to make sure we're on the same page, but otherwise it's none of my business what any female does with her body.


----------



## LeftCoast (Nov 13, 2012)

We got some good feedback going here, and I really appreciate everyone who took the time to voice out there opinions.

Something that really bothered me, was when I was walking my dog I saw a bunch of these picketers who were "GOD LOVES YOUR BABY" sign wavers. They were yelling at these girls, regardless of what they were doing. There was a lady who was clearly past the age of fertility, and these idiot christians were yelling at her that she was a murder. The funniest thing was the old lady walked up to them and pulled out a bottle of antibiotics and said something along these lines:

"You youngins are far from christian. Little do you know, I haven't been able to conceive a child for over 15 years. (ha, typical old timer quote  ) Some of us cannot afford to go to an uptown doctor, and rely on public facilities. I came here to get antibiotics for a skin infection. Even if I was here for an abortion, do you guys really feel the need to hurt people's feelings? When did it become okay to be so rude to other people? Shame on you."

and the woman walked away and carried on with her business. She was a really awesome lady. I see her every now and again walking her dog too, and that's why I stopped to observe what she was going to do.

What really irks me, is that these folks are supposedly "caring people", with their minivans, and nice blue jeans, and their bibles, and happy smiling church going faces. Yet these christian's slander gender curious people, gays, immigrants, anything that is not christian is wrong in their eyes. So it seems these "caring people" aren't really that caring.

From a christian's eyes, it seems that voting down public health care is morally right. Fighting for "freedom" is praised, regardless of the innocent lives, women and civilian children's place in the line of fire. Reducing subsidized food from the poor. That one really gets me. Wasn't Jesus Christ a beggar? Did he not allegedly share his food and fish with other people?

What am I missing here?

It seems that christians are merely brainwashed consumers who cannot handle any of the blatant diversities, hypocritical morals, and truth right in front of there eyes.

This is my OPINION. Not fact. Anyone else care to drop some ideas, thoughts, or questions?


----------



## PlasticSturgeon (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't think you are missing anything. I feel like you pretty much hit the nail on the head with what you said about Christians (speaking for the majority, as there are obviously individuals who are exceptions to that). Well...minus the consumer part, which I don't entirely understand. Being a consumer has nothing to do with religion, though religious people are consumers...because they're people. And damn near all people, whether the like to admit it or not, are consumers to a certain extent--though an extent which varies to both extremes. All roosters are chickens, but not all chickens are roosters...

That aside though, I fully agree with you. It *doesn't* make sense and that's that. In my experience trying to talk about that sort of thing with people of various denominations, you can't get a solid, logical answer out of them. You just can't (I've had a few unpleasant debates with certain family members, which eventually resulted in no more birthday cards or phone calls, haha.) Our grounded in reality logic doesn't make sense to them, and the only rational they have for their ways of thinking is essentially, "it's God's will." Which, I'm sorry, is asinine.
It seems like the truth is right there, but to them it simply _isn't_ the truth. That's probably what's most frustrating to me. Especially when trying to talk to somebody about it (something I've since given up on...just pointless, heated discussions.)

Reading what you wrote about that older woman talking to the protesters kind of made my evening, by the way. That lady sounds pretty rad.


----------



## LeftCoast (Nov 14, 2012)

PlasticSturgeon you are quite witty. My family is also sadly religious. I can relate when you talk about hated conversations and being exiled for having alternate beliefs. 

When talking about "consumers", I was using it in a slandering sense. I typically say "consumer" instead of saying that otherwise slander sexual preference, or racial terms. Oftentimes, as an insult, I use the word "Christian". 

The root action of my logic stems from the stereotype that _most_ consumers tend to be uneducated. Name brands that use crappy fabric or endorse slave labor, are favored by "consumers". Paying more for less. Accepting inflation, being submissive. All traits of a consumer. That's the context that I use it in. A weak willed, submissive, inferior minded individual with little or no acceptance of anything different than what is formal in their eyes.

Also, that older lady was a badass. Totally would have bought her a drink, but her husband would have probably frowned upon me for that


----------



## PlasticSturgeon (Nov 14, 2012)

Luckily it's not my immediate family...I think the most religious thing my dad ever did [tried to do, might be more appropriate] was take me to Easter Mass one year when I was, like, 8 or something. I'm not sure what came over him because it was super random...we ended up leaving early and he apologized on the way home because it was "super boring," haha. His side of the family is Lutheran though and those are the people I've gotten in most verbal feuds with.
My grandma on my mom's side volunteered at a Sunday school for a few years, but she's a retired school teacher and I think she just liked working with the kids. She's very liberal, never once pushed religion on me, and we actually have pretty similar views on things.

Also, now that you've explained it, I kind of like your new use of the word "consumer". Having never heard it or seen it used that way though, I'm sure you can understand my confusion.


----------



## notlateforsuppa (May 26, 2013)

These so called "Christians" are a bunch of hippocrites who don't even know or care what Yeshua had to say and they worry more about judging the "sins" of others are rather than living my what he actually taught(love God with all your heart and love your neighbor as though you love yourself). Its fucked I am so distraught by the bad name that these right-wing christians give to the Yeshua (Jesus) when they turn it into a religion Yeshua had all sorts of problems with the religious leaders of his time and I think these people are going to have to answer to him as will all of us. Sorry if that comes across preachy pisses me off when you can't say Jesus or god without being put into a box with those people. As far as abortion goes I think everyone has to decide for themselves. The only personal experience I have had with it was my sister had one about 6yrs ago and she is still broken up about it. I have met others who are in their sixties and fifties who have had abortions and still talk about it regularly enough to know that it is something that bothers them. Because of this I will say that it is not a light topic and anyone considering it should prob do so very seriously.


LeftCoast said:


> I made this video to see what, how, and why others think the way they do.
> 
> Please open up my eager eyes.
> 
> Tell me why you think the way you do.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 6, 2013)

Moved to the politics section


----------



## MFB (Jun 6, 2013)

To me the whole right wing christian thing is just an All-in-One-No-Questions-Asked Ideology for people that don't really like to think for themselves, just like cool kids in high school, or crusty kids, or any other group that has a set of ideas and expectations for it's members. Their hypocrisy will always be shielded by the affirmation the receive from the herd, some people need that affirmation...

Brainwashhhhh a motherfucker.

Funny story-In CO last year I was chatting with a christian street barker right after the Waldo Canyon fire. He explained the devastation the fire caused by saying "God works in mysterious ways, but he had a reason for the fire."...completely oblivious to the fact that sometimes it's just really dry, really hot, and really windy, causing wildfires to fuuck shit up. "GOD DID IT!!!"


----------



## LeftCoast (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks Matt ​


----------

